# Testing on 9th December



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All just wondering is anyone else testing on or around 9th December

I have just had day 3 transfer FET i get bit lost on cycle buddies as there is always so many.

so thought i would try this!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya im testing the 8th Dec, but they have said my chances are limited due to cell division after the thaw. I have 2x2 cell embryos on board which isnt ideal but both look healthy and the outer coating etc is all the way it should so we are really just hoping for the best

How was your Fet? Are u taking it easy or getting back to normal? I have been relaxing last night and today, im having flu symptons but think its just the pessaries and hrt tablets? Tomorrow im meeting a friend for lunch then maybe visiting family, nothing too much. Thinking of going to metrocentre on Sat, but not sure if it would be too much? Its a few hours drive, dh would be driving so not so bad and it would take my mind of things etc

good luck
dq xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi thanks for reply

Fet was fine thanks well after doctor being over half hour late so really really needed the loo!!!!!!

Keep thinking positive hun u just never know with this roller coaster x

Im off till Tue so just going to relax well saying that meeting up with friend tomoro to do shopping so getting back to normal really.  they just told me to carry on and rest if i need to.  im sure doing anything which will take your mind off it can only be a good thing.  wishing you lots of luck and hoping we both get the best christmas present xx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi guys

I have my blood test on 7th December. 

This is my first IVF cycle, following 4 unsuccessful IUI treatments with Clomid (Well 3rd one worked briefly but m/c)  

Today is day 2 post 3 day transfer. Two embryos on board. 

Wishing us all lots of luck. Will be good to have each other during this anxious time.          

goingcrazy x x x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm testing on the 8th of december and this is the first time i have ovulated on my own for atleast 8 years- maybe even longer than that! I just hope this is my month as I've always dreamed of having an august baby  xxx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Yay to ovulating on your own!  

Think we would all love an August baby.    

x x x


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi can I join in,

I'm testing on 8 December and this is my 2nd cycle but 1st FET. I was lucky to have 2 embies on board with one being hatched and the other was a day 6 blastocyst. My problem is my lining has not wanted to play ball yet so that could be my stubbling block.

I had ET last Thursday and not going back to work till 6 December so just going to chill and hopefully not go too stir-crazy in the wait. I don't think there is a right way or wrong way to spending your 2ww.

Lets    for lots of luck & a baby boom August 2011

Boofle xxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi all nice to see there is a few of us testing around same date.  hope everyone doing ok so far??

im feeling rubbish think ive come down with ear and throat infection spent most of today in bed    hoping it wont make any difference to emmies snuggling in and sticking.

How are you all finding the weather? we have not had alot of snow but its still white around but turned to ice so really slippy.

good luck to all xx


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi everone.
I to am testing on the 8th(if i can wait that long;-) ) Had e/t last wed eve, and have 2 grade 2's on board. Have done diddly squat since then, and have really taken it easy. Back to work tom, i'm a Nanny so not exactly going to have calm, chilled week!!  Are any of you ladies experiencing mild period type cramps? They're on and off, and i've read that this sometimes is good, and is just the womb 'adjusting'. I can see woman who had this and went on to have BFP's, so not overly worried. Good luck to us all.!!xx


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

I am testing on the 9th.  I had my second ICSI ET on Friday, one grade one embie from a fresh cycle.

Good luck to everyone!       

Hannah


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

tg75 ~ I've been getting cramping/period pains on and off since ET last Thursday, glad to hear someone else has been getting them too.

poppylou ~ Hope you don't suffer too much with your ear & throat infection xx

Boofle xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hiya girls!!!!!

I feel a bit off too- reckon i'm getting a cold or something!!!

I have only just stopped having the after math of my ovulation pain!!! Doc reckoned i could have had a burst cyst or something!!!

The only symptoms i really got is peeing a lot, boobs starting to hurt/be sensitive, feel a bit bloated and having mild hot flashes....

This might be just feeling off though- not gonna symptom spot this time- i can't believe 4 days have gone already!! Going quick 

Hope you're all ok
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi all

Hope you are all surviving and keeping warm. Well we have passed the first weekend girls! Good old Strictly and Xfactor to keep our minds busy for a bit.

Been relaxing since the transfer but going to have to do something this week or I really will go crazy!  

I also feel so bloated and tmi alert - I am farting more than ever in my life! Started to have some pains today just on the left hand side but trying not to read too much into it.

Wishing this week away, so we are all closer to our test dates.

Lots of love and   to all.
Goingcrazy x x x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlie!!!!!

My god major sore boobs alert!!!! N I started wanting unusual things that I hate like pork crackling!!! Hope u r all ok!!!


Em x


----------



## becky_b (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi ladies 

So nice to find others testing around the same time! I'm testing on 8th Dec which seems like an eternity away!

Hope you are all well and not too stressed out with all the anticipation! Good luck to you all  

Take care,
Becky x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi girls - sorry to gatecrash this thread but just wanted to contact becky-b! Becky_b - i have tried to reply to your last PM to me at least 4 different times. each time I send a message it keeps getting sent back to me with a message saying it couldn't be sent because your PM inbox is full. In the end I gave up as I was sick of retyping the message again and again! anyway, I've just noticed this post by you so I thought i would try and contact you this way! If you get a chance post me back or send me a PM. Dying to hear about your EC and ET!
To all the other ladies on this thread - sorry again for gatecrashing and good luck to you all for testing on 8th December!


----------



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone  I'm testing 11th December, day after my Birthday  So I'm hoping for an extra special birthday present!
I'm only 5 days into my 16 day wait and I'm already going crazy! This is my first FET, 2 4 cell embies on board  Please Please Stick!!!!
Lots of Luck to everyone!!

xx


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi ladies hope you dont mind another gate-crasher!! I am testing on 8th Dec!! And it feels like ages and ages away!!!    for baby dust for all of us and of course the August baby boom lol x x x x


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope your not going to   in your 2ww & most of us are now half way through - how time flies when your having fun!!!

Been taking it easy and cramps still around but I had them last time and it was a BFN. Hope your all well and taking care of yourselves.

Love and hugs

Boofle xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlies!!

How are we all?? My 2WW isn't too bad actually- going quite quick , Although maybe this is because i have come to the conclusion that it will be a BFN- My DH had an SA and we got the results this week and unfortunately they weren't good, although they want to repeat to confirm, i don't think we will ever have a baby naturally 

Although saying this, I have had real bad cramping 6 DPO and 7 DPO, first it was a bit like a pinchy stab, then it turned more into an ache. I have never had that pain before ever. My boobs aren;t really sore anymore but they are sensitive and a bit tender. Not felt sick or anything, no cravings, i suppose the only other weird thing if I've had trapped wind/gassy (back end, TMI sorry lol), which I don't think i have ever had!!! I'm really bloated since today also but i have IBS, so it may just be playing up.

I hope you guys are ok  Have a lovely weekend  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys

MrsNormie, don't give up, try and be positive   Why can we all say it to others but not take our own advice hey? I have got trapped wind too and it really hurts at times and not nice when it comes out! You are the only person I have ever heard saying the 2ww is going quick.

Wanted to ask everyone a question. Has anyone been told how long it takes the hcg shot to be completely out of the system? Googling is a bit vague and giving different answers. Contemplating poas at 11 days post 3 day transfer, as I have been told this can work. My friend did and she is now 21 weeks pregnant.

No real symptoms apart from the wind, I am just so tired, boobs not hurting anymore.

Have a good weekend! I am off to a xmas party tonight, not looking forward to looking bloated in my little black dress and being the only sober one, but let's hope it is for a  good reason!

Lots of    and      to all, goingcrazy x x x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

hi girls can i join you? i test on the 10th xx


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All.

Counting down the pesseries til the 8th!!!( Better than an advent calender;-) ).  Boobs still tender, but not awfully. My cramping stopped last sat and i experianced mild prodding then both stopped. This morning woke up to mild cramps but went again.  I was looking at early tests to maybe do on Sun, but dont think i will. Sounds weird but i'm not sure i wanna know. At least at the moment i know i could be.  I think i must've played out every negative and positive result scene in my head.  

Good luck to us all xxxxx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome keeleykeeley. Hope your 2ww is not sending you too mad!

Tg75 - Wish I was as disciplined as you! I poas yesterday, very naughty.  It said pregnant but now I don't know whether to believe it. Going to try again tomorrow and blood test on Tuesday. 

Are the pessaries really horrible? I only had the pain relief ones after the extraction. I am on Utrogest tablets and a gynakadin gel.

Hoping we all get our BFPs       

Not too long to go now! Another Saturday of Strictly and Xfactor to keep our minds busy.

   goingcrazy x x x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Girls - my test date is Wed and I cannot wait till then and contemplating cheating and getting a test for tomorrow, as I am worried af is on her way, have slight cramps and lower back pain -these are usual symptoms    I am terrified as have been through sooooo much and we have NO frosties!!! Have been hoping and    but what more can one do in this situation!!! 
Hope you all get your BFPs!!!!! X X X


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Jasmine21 - I can't really say anything as I weakened but I kind of wish I hadn't tested early. If it is wrong I will be so upset, perhaps more than I would have been as I have given myself more hope.

It is a completely personal decision though. Do whatever you feel comfortable with.

Hope we all get a lovely early xmas present!

   x x x


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All..

Goingcrazy- wow! That sounds quite positive hon. Fingers crossed for you. 
Jasmine- I've read lots of posts that say that even after cramping, women do get BFP's, so try not to get too disheartened.  I've got them on and off, and friends who had natural prgnancies also experianced them too.

Have decided to get an early one, and do tom..... x Never have been patient ;-)


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Ladies


I had transfer overseas on 29th Nov, they said to test around 9-10days post transfer, which will be 8th or 9th Dec...... I did an early test today ( 6 days post transfer) and I was just about to disguard the test as a negative...when I noticed a ver very very faint 2nd line....its only just visable....with my glasses on and a bright light...but i think i can see it.....I cant tell my husband as he will be cross for testing early...and it does make the whole thing a bit inconclusive...so it was a bit pointless really... its not a clear positive..I know that if it is a positive it will show up more in a couple of days as the pregnancy hormone doubles every day so the home pregnancy tests show up better....EEEK!! Im hopeful but cautious!
Lily XX


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls 

How are you all?? I caved yesterday and I have POAS 3 times since- Its only internet cheapies!! Tbh I'm more confused than ever now!! I thought they were neg but my mum swears she could see a really faint line yesterday- but it might be us just being hopeful- I will now know if there isn;'t a darker line then its neg and we were being hopeful!! I dunno!!

Hope you are all ok  xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi I am  testing wednesday to, I hope there are lots of bfps!!good luck girls xxxxx


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Goingcrazy - that sounds positive   its a BFP on the OTD.

I am really trying to wait till Wednesday but today has been hard. I'm glad to be going back to work tomorrow as it will give my mind somthing else to think about. I now had tender boobs on the sides but can get this before my period anyway - god you can read either way into any twinge/cramp or other sign.

Lots of            for the forthcoming week for us all.

Boofle xx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Well we are into the home straight now ladies!

Hi and welcome miss mischief 1

MissNormie and Lily17 - hope the faint lines become stronger!   

tg75 - did you weaken and test?

I had an awful day yesterday, thought it was all over. When I wiped there was blood but it is dark brown, not red, and it happened again this morning. Trying to stay positive, but not easy to see, especially as miscarried last time. I did another test first thing this morning and it was still positive. Roll on the blood test tomorrow! Does anyone know how long it take for the docs to do the test and ring back with results? For my other 2wws with iui i just used hpts.

Sending you all lots of      

x x x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

feel so nervous today not buying test till tommorw and test wednesday, just keep going to loo today feel panicky 

hope you are all keeping ok xxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

could be implantation going- crazy have you had your levels tested at docsx


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks miss mischief1! Try not to panic, easier said than done and I don't take my own advice.

I have spoken to the clinic. I have my blood test in the morning, the also said they would do an ultrasound and up my dosage of Utrogest. They said all is not lost yet, but to ring back if it got heavier or red. It has happened twice again since I last posted, but trying to stay positive.

Great idea not to have tests in the house! If they are there, they call to you.

Hope everyone else is ok       
x x x


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Well, i caved in v.early sun a.m, and it was negative. Soooo angry with myself, as i got so upset(which i knew i would!!). D/H insisted that it was too early, as i'm sure i had implantation signs on the sat before, so hcg levels would'nt be high enough.  Anyone out there contemplating early testing...i'd think really hard first. 

Thing is now i dont want to test at all!!  

Goingcrazy- You've still got that positive line, so thats encouraging..thinking of you.xx
Thinking of all you PUPO's xxxxxx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi girls sorry its a me post having bad af pains so think its all over for me. got them on all goes few days before test date x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks tg75 - hoping your get a positive on test day!    thinking of you too!

Poppylou - hoping you are wrong. Keep the faith. I have read that loads of people have af symptoms and go on to be pg - hope it is the case for you this time.   

  and    to all x x x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought the below might help (copied from 2ww faq)

'The hcg hormone is released from the embryo once its implanted...so it would depend on whether early or late implantation (which happens around 5-12dpo in natural conception...with assisted such as ivf then you need to take into account how old embie was when put back). So if early implantation then some women may get +ve result on HPT early but if late implantation then may not show until at least 14 days after transfer (or ovulation if natural conception)...but with hcg blood test then would be able to detect the level of hormone even a day or so after implantation.'

This is why we are meant to wait for the blood test I suppose.

x x x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls 

I tested this morning, thought i seen a mega faint line, but this evening the browny red discharge has started and I've had stomach ache all day- Its all over for me i think but i don't mind as we got our referal i know its only a matter of time til tx starts 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Good Luck for your test days girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG POSITIVE!!!!!


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Lily17 - Yay, fantastic news! So pleased for you.   

Just awaiting the results of my blood test. It is the longest day ever, even shopping couldn't take my mind off it!

Will post later whatever the outcome.

  and    to everyone x x x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Lily - congratulations x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

OMG   

Can't believe it! HCG level is 206. 

Still spotting but my doctor didn't think it was too much of a problem. Hoping it stays   

  for you all    

x x x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Going crazy - congratulations turing out to be a very positive day xx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel scared test date tommorw and have a bit of tummy ache and had a show of very light pink earlier (very slight), I feel so scared to test now


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations goingcrazy & lily17 on your BFP, really pleased for you     

I'm with Miss Mischeif1 and feeling pretty scared for my test tomorrow, preparing myself for the worse - so got myself an iPhone to take my mind off it   

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow, lets hope for another positive day         

Boofle xx


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Girls YAY BFP for us!!!    am so over-the -moon it is untrue!!  Just hope this little one stays put - any oter testers today    for us all x x x x


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Continuing the good news with another   from my camp         

Can't believe  like Jasmine, hope they stay snuggled xxx

Boofle


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Yay! Congrats Boofle and Jasmine. It just feels so unbelievable.

Don't think it will sink in for a bit.

  for everyone else testing today and tomorrow.

   x x x


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

HI All

Wish i could be in your camp...BFN for us..    Many congrats ladies, good luck xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats on all the BFP girls

Today is OTD and we were unable to get to clinic due to snow, we went to tesco for a test but they had no stock so going to asda or somewere later

If its a Negative after FET, when should period arrive? Would it have came around now? Or will it be a few days after I stop the pessaries and hrt?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG been naughty and tested early as dh working in morning and wanted him with me and we got BFP im shocked and so scared as been having pains last few days praying its going to stick x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

So so sorry tg75 - thinking of you.   

poppylou - sounds promising! I've been having pains too and am still spotting but the blood test still said positive, so try not to worry too much. Not taking my own advice though.

Finger's crossed for you dancing queen.

  and    to everyone else. x x


----------



## becky_b (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi girls,

Still in utter amazement but it was a BFP for us today!

I hope you are all ok.

Sending a big  to all.

Becky x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

OTD -   such a wonderful feeling x

tg75 - im so so sorry its such an unfair rollercoaster thinking of you


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

BFN for us  started AF on 12 DPO 

Congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

So sorry Mrs Normie   

Becky b and poppylou - massive congrats to you both.   

  to everyone and    to anyone still left to test.

x x x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

BFN for us


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Dancing queen - don't know what to say. So sorry hon, thinking of you x x x


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

to tg75, MrsNormie and dancingqueen don't give up hope miracles do happen.

 for us.  Very shocked.  Thought we had used up our luck.  Just goes to show you never can tell.  We only had one mature egg this time but the clinic really came through for us.

Regards

Hannah


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to Becky_b, poppylou and HJG   Wishing you all the best   

Sorry to hear your news ~ dancingqueen, MrsNormie and tg75   Lots of luck to you all         

Boofle xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi girls how u all feeling? ive driving myself mad already ive got dull ache low down which is worrying me.  anyone else got any pains or symptoms yet? its going to be a very long 3 weeks!! x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Yay to your news HJC!  

Hey Poppylou - I am just knackered and DH says my boobs are bigger, but no real other symptoms. Morning sickness isn't meant to kick in til 6-8 weeks I think.

I am still bleeding (more than spotting but still brown) but I am still pregnant according to a second blood test today. Levels have risen from 206 (on Tues) to 560, so trying to stay positive.   I don't understand how someone can bleed so much and still be pregnant but the bloods don't lie I suppose.

Sending love to everyone x x x


----------



## Jasmine21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi girls how are we all doing since our results?!  x x x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

going crazy, one of the girls i just cycled with had a full period through her 2ww and got a bfp! try not to worry x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks keeleykeeley

Still bleeding and it is red now. Really thought it was over yesterday. Went to hospital as couldn't wait til Monday and they were really nice and did a blood test, luckily the levels had risen again, tues 206, fri 560, sat 793. Going to ring my clinic in the morning. Think they hate me already! I know so many people say they have bled through pregnancy but it is so hard to see and it has been a week now.
 it stops and everythings is ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.   

x x x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Keeleykeeley - just re-read your post. So sorry on your negative. Wishing you lots of luck for next year! x x x


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know, this is me signing off this thread.

It is all over for us. I bled more over the weekend and on Sat it went red, bloods done yesterday and my hcg levels have gone down. I have to stop the progesterone and let it all come out. Gutted! doesn't feel like Christmas anymore. It just seems so unfair. It is the second time I have miscarried this year. We are going to take stock and probably try IVF again in Feb (as we have no frozen embies). Just need a bit of time.   

Good luck to you all x x x


----------



## Boofle (Oct 16, 2009)

goingcrazy ~ so sorry to hear your news    life is just not fair. I wish you all the luck for 2011.

Lots of   

Boofle xx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

going crazy - im so so sorry to log on to your news take care of yourself and wishing you lots and lots of luck for the new year x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

going crazy- I'm so sorry for your loss- I've had 2 this year too within 6 months of each other and it was so hard- 2011 will be your year babe ok? xxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

goingcrazy-i'm so sorry hon


----------

